# My grandmother is:



## Number47 (May 7, 2003)

I wasn't sure if this would be considered off-topic or not, so moderator, please feel free to delete or lock.

I was reading the rules reminder and Eric mentioned the rule about the grandmother. I was reminded about my own grandmother and thankful that the rule applied to Eric's and not mine. My grandmother like to drink gin and tonic and play poker. When she lost a hand, she would through down her cards and yell a minor swear, although I never heard her use any _really_ bad words. I think "Oh, hell" was her favorite.

So, is your favorite grandmother more like Eric's, or more like mine. In other words, what would be hearing in people's posts if the test was what offended _your_ grandmother.


----------



## Gez (May 7, 2003)

My remaining grandma don't use Internet.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (May 7, 2003)

Despite that this is probably off-topic and will probably be closed, etc etc..

My grandmother, god rest her soul, swore like a pirate at times (all yer standard no-no words, nothing particularly creative), and always went to bed at least a little tipsy -- she was convinced she had to stay up until midnight to take her last pill, and always had some beer while staying up.  Drank Budweiser and Muscatel.

Additionally, she taught me how to play poker.  She didn't smoke, though, just booze, cussing and cards.


----------



## Agback (May 7, 2003)

G'day

I had two grandmothers, but both of them are dead now so I can't agree to any of the options in the poll.

One used to put skirts on piano legs, and disapproved of anyone with an occupational-type surname (eg. Smith, Taylor). The other was a warm, generous, forgiving woman who judged people by their deeds, not their backgrounds: but her harshest terms of disapprovation were 'vulgar' (uttered only in private and with an apology) and 'dishonest'.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 7, 2003)

Agback said:
			
		

> *G'day
> 
> I had two grandmothers, but both of them are dead now so I can't agree to any of the options in the poll.
> *




like you, I've already lost both grandmothers. One I never really knew. The other was a preacher's wife and the soul of quiet love. Even had I been of a cursing age when regularly around her, the thought would have never crossed my mind...


----------



## Larry Fitz (May 7, 2003)

I can picture God being nervous that he might say something wrong and offend my grandmother in heaven, or worse, one of the saints might call out to him and she might consider that taking his name in vain. 

So now we have an off-topic poll that I've introduced religion into! Well kind of I guess....


----------



## kingpaul (May 7, 2003)

Like other's here, I've lost both my grandmothers.  One was, from what I've been told (died just after my 4th birthday), a proper English woman.  The other was in the Navy, swore quite often, drank like a fish and smoked like a chimney.


----------



## med stud (May 7, 2003)

The first time one of my friends saw my 78 year old grandmother was when she was laying on the ground in a bathing suit (sunbathing) smoking a cigarill.

She also went the 5 km to and from our summerplace on a bike, every day of summer. She did that until she was 80 years old, when she died of her heart stopping on her way to bed after no days of sickness.


----------



## Enceladus (May 7, 2003)

*Both have left us for a better place....*

Going to have to go with the write in option of; No longer on this plane of existence.


----------



## Buttercup (May 7, 2003)

My grandmothers are both long since dead.  One was similar to Agback's 'skirts on piano legs' granny.  The other barely spoke English, always wore her hair in a bun and frequently shrieked in Italian, while gesticulating wildly.  Was she swearing?  Dunno, I don't speak Italian.  I remember her chasing me and my cousin around the house with a rolled up newspaper like we were bad puppies.  We finally hid under the dining room table laughing at her.  In her thick Italian accent she was yelling "Frankie!  Lisa!  you come out here so I can hit you!"   

You won't be surprised to hear that my two grandmothers didn't get along.


----------



## Henry (May 7, 2003)

I never knew either of my grandmothers, only meeting one briefly at age 5 before she passed on, but my maternal aunts (all 3 of them) were very Fundamentalist Christian. Nothing stronger than "darn" (or "dern" as the southern pronunciation goes) ever left their lips in my presence.

The interesting thing was that they had all led very colorful lives before they hit age 30 or so, and became very religious when they settled down. They NEVER told me the details (not even my mom would tell me), but they way my mom spoke of it, it seemed like they had some really wild times. (However, the definition of "wild" in the 1940's and 50's is probably a bit different from today.)


----------



## EricNoah (May 7, 2003)

This is an off-topic poll ... unless it goes into the appropriate forum.  Hold on to your hats as we move over to Meta!


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 7, 2003)

My grandma is about the same as Eric's, but I tend to tone myself down even more around her.


----------



## Bagpuss (May 7, 2003)

First, you should have allowed multiple choice since most folks have two grandmothers. Second you have no option for DEAD, which I am sure is true of some people on this board.


----------



## Number47 (May 7, 2003)

In my post, I said "favorite" grandmother. Asking people if their grandma is dead is just rude.


----------



## kingpaul (May 7, 2003)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *In my post, I said "favorite" grandmother. Asking people if their grandma is dead is just rude. *



True, but there are those of us who have lost both grandmothers.  In fact, I was born with 2 of my great-grandmothers still alive; they have also passed on.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 7, 2003)

Mine was about the same as Eric's but there would be a lot of stuff I would not say in front of her but she would surprise me with what she would say in front of me!


----------



## Deset Gled (May 7, 2003)

One of my grandmothers has Alzhiemer's.  While she may once have at least attempted to be rather proper, she has since lost a lot of the ability to tell what it appropriate in social situations.  You could probably talk to her like a drunken sailor and she wouldn't notice.

The other grandmother is doing quite fine.  I don't know how she would react to casual swearing, but I would probably try and maintain rules similar to Eric's grandmother around her out of respect alone.


----------



## The Sigil (May 7, 2003)

My grandmother is dead.

My other grandmother?  Dead.

So what should I vote for? 

--The Sigil


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2003)

my paternal grandmother swore in Danish to prevent us from understanding.

now the only Danish i know i can't say in polite company in Denmark. my grandfather in Tugalog.

my parents and older siblings did the same in Turkish. ditto with the results.

i do it in French or British 

my poor nephews and nieces can swear with the best of them now and get away with murder.

pretty much like on this board.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 7, 2003)

> i do it in French or British




Swearing in British?  I'm imagining you muttering something along the lines of "Balderdash to those sodding bloody colonials!  Those bunch of nancy poofs wouldn't know a roaring game of football if it dropped on their noggins from a ten story flat."

Edit: Sorry, forgot the


----------



## kingpaul (May 7, 2003)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> *Swearing in British?...*



You forgot to say "...they're so pissed that they can't walk correctly."


----------



## Angcuru (May 7, 2003)

One grandmother is dead, the other is in the advanced stages of Alzheimer's Disease.

Dang it!  I'm at Angcuru's house to game and I posted up under his SN!

-blackshirt


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 9, 2003)

Unfortunatly, my surviving grandmother is severly demented. 

My mother's mother died when I was just a kid, but judging from my mom, she must've know a few cuss-words of her own...


----------

